# Por que orações adjetivas explicativas exercem só função de adjunto adnominal?



## على حافة الهاوية

Por exemplo, na seguinte construção: os jovens, *desconfiados*, foram, porém, às suas ideias. *(predicativo do sujeito)* = os jovens, *que estavam desconfiados*, foram, porém, às suas ideias* (seria uma adjetiva explicativa, certo?)*. Ou seja, *adjunto adnominal*. Portanto, por que as orações com pronomes relativos, em particular as explicativas, exercem somente função de adjunto adn.?

*Contexto: *os jovens foram instigados a acreditar/confiar numa ideia.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Portanto, por que as construções com pronomes relativos exercem somente função de adjunto adn.?


Os pronomes relativos exercem outras funções também. Por exemplo, em:

É bem pequena a casa que eu comprei.​
o 'que' é objeto direto de 'comprei'.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Portanto, por que as orações com pronomes relativos, em particular as explicativas, exercem somente função de adjunto adn.?


Porque todas as orações adjetivas explicativas são orações subordinadas adjetivas, e toda oração subordinada adjetiva é, por sua vez, um adjunto adnominal.

Quanto aos pronomes relativos, mantenho a resposta dada anteriormente: nem todo pronome relativo introduz uma oração adjetiva.

Talvez eu não tenha entendido bem a pergunta. Nesse caso, favor reformular.

Acho que estou começando a entender a pergunta.

O porquê de essa oração ser um adjunto adnominal está na natureza do *núcleo* do referente do pronome relativo: um *substantivo* (ou um pronome que nos remeta a um substantivo). Isto é, se o núcleo do referente do pronome relativo for um substantivo, tem-se um adjunto adnominal, pois adjunto adnominal é por definição aquilo que determina um substantivo na composição de um sintagma nominal.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> nem todo pronome relativo introduz uma oração adjetiva.


Acho que não entendeu msm a pergunta. Quero saber por que orações introduzidas pelos relativos só se classificam, na normativa, como orações adjetivas explicativas, e restritivas. Em particular as explicativas, que me são duvidosas quanto à nomenclatura lhes dada (em certas construções como a que já foi referida).
Por que não exerceria também, então, função de predicativo:
(1) > Os jovens, *desconfiados*, foram, porém, às suas ideias.
(2) > Os jovens, *que estavam desconfiados*, foram porém, às suas ideias.
Já o mesmo não se vê em:
(3) > Os jovens, que não sabiam de nada, foram liberados. (explicativa, embora seja possível convertê-la num predicativo simples):
(4) > Os jovens, *desinformados*, foram liberados. (predicativo do sujeito, a meu ver, não tem uma equivalência referencial, a menos que fosse substantivado *(5)*, para classificar o termo em destaque como aposto justamente por ser adjetivo participial).
(5) > Os jovens, uns desinformados, foram libertados. (agora, acho que ganha esse caráter referencial). Bom interessante acrescentar também as circunstâncias que trazem os termos intercalados. Chamados de aposto circunstancial (Bechara), predicativo circunstancial (Kury), ou oração adverbial elíptica (melhor representado em *6*).
(6) > Os jovens, por estar desinformados, foram libertados.
Obs: também gostaria de saber que acham dos verbos usados ao desenvolver essas orações como em 6 (estar), que fatores seriam levados em consideração para usar o 'ser' (7). Fatores contextuais? Como o conhecimento de que os garotos são desinformados?
(7) > Os jovens, por *ser *desinformados, foram libertados.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Quero saber por que orações introduzidas pelos relativos só se classificam, na normativa, como orações adjetivas explicativas, e restritivas.


As orações introduzidas pelos relativos não se classificam, na normativa, apenas como orações adjetivas explicativas e restritivas.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Por que não exerceria também, então, função de predicativo:


Porque o predicativo do sujeito não é uma oração.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> As orações introduzidas pelos relativos não se classificam, na normativa, apenas como orações adjetivas explicativas e restritivas.


Que classificações a mais temos então?


machadinho said:


> Porque o predicativo do sujeito não é uma oração.


Não temos predicativo oracional? E isso é o que: A verdade é* que são desconexos.* (predicativo do sujeito oracional)*. *


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Que classificações a mais temos então?


Você tem razão: uma oração adjetiva exerce função explicativa ou restritiva. São funções semânticas. Por sua vez, o pronome relativo (ou seja, o pronome mesmo, não a oração adjetiva introduzida por ele) é que exerce outras funções: sujeito, objeto, adjunto, predicativo etc. São funções sintáticas. Reconheço o equívoco, aliás, a confusão da minha parte.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Por que não exerceria também, então, função de predicativo:


A sua dúvida está confusa e mal redigida. Não está claro o que você quer dizer com função de predicativo quando aplicada a orações adjetivas. Cabe a você o esforço em se fazer entender. Com o que talvez seja a última tentativa de contribuição minha a este fio, gostaria de sugerir que a oração adjetiva não pode exercer a função de predicativo porque o predicativo é um termo *essencial* (indispensável) da oração, ao passo que a oração adjetiva é um termo *acessório* (dispensável).


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Reconheço o equívoco, aliás, a confusão da minha parte.


Tá tranquilo, tô consultando gramáticas tbm para poder responder, escrever de memória enquanto os conceitos nem estão bem definidos é difícil. 'Refresquei' a memória e encontrei as orações adjetivas justapostas, estas por sua vez não são introduzidas pelos relativos, mas pelos *interrogativos*, seja advérbios, seja pronomes: > O velho ainda usa roupas de *quando *era militar. (essas têm bem definido características de adjunto adn.) = O velho ainda usa roupas da época de militar.


----------



## guihenning

Caso a ajuda do fórum não lhe dê respostas satisfatórias, sempre poderá recorrer ao campo de perguntas do Ciberdúvidas, por exemplo. Eles costumam responder e nem levam muito tempo. A ABL também tem um campo de perguntas no seu _site, _mas se realmente as respondem ou se as publicam não sei.
Por aqui, este tipo de dúvida geralmente se responde com diálogo e troca de pontos de vista e não como uma resposta pronta e peremptória, até porque essas classificações sintáticas e quejandos sempre têm espaço para divergências.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

Já tentei com ambos, Ciberdúvidas não me responderam; ABL respondeu: "Não faz parte do ABL Responde a análise sintática de termos.".



machadinho said:


> oração adjetiva não pode exercer a função de predicativo porque o predicativo é um termo *essencial* (indispensável) da oração, ao passo que a oração adjetiva é um termo *acessório* (dispensável).


Está aí outra nomenclatura que não me parece fazer sentido: essencial, integrante, acessório. Pelo menos não do jeito que é dito "dispensável" ou "indispensável", pois como na construção referida (..., desconfiados, ...) seria indispensável, mas não o é. A semântica é a mesma em ambas.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Está aí outra nomenclatura que não me parece fazer sentido: essencial, integrante, acessório.


Está coberto de razão. Nomenclatura não faz o menor sentido. O que interessa é perceber a composição da estrutura.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Por exemplo, na seguinte construção: os jovens, *desconfiados*, foram, porém, às suas ideias. *(predicativo do sujeito)* = os jovens, *que estavam desconfiados*, foram, porém, às suas ideias* (seria uma adjetiva explicativa, certo?)*. Ou seja, *adjunto adnominal*. Portanto, por que as orações com pronomes relativos, em particular as explicativas, exercem somente função de adjunto adn.?


Olha, a sua pergunta --- se é que a entendi --- me parece boa. Estou quebrando a cabeça aqui. Acho que encontrei o problema. Veja, o seu exemplo inicial era:

(1) Os jovens, desconfiados, foram, porém, às suas ideias.​
O adjetivo 'desconfiados' exerce a função de predicativo. Já que consiste num adjetivo, você foi lá e substituiu esse predicativo por uma oração adjetiva (explicativa), usando o pronome relativo 'que':

(2) Os jovens, que estavam desconfiados, foram, porém, às suas ideias.​
Parece razoável e, por causa da substituição, ficamos com a impressão de que (2) supostamente equivale a (1).

Pois bem, qual deve ter sido mais ou menos o seu raciocínio? Uma oração adjetiva, dizem, é um adjunto adnominal. Mas a oração adjetiva em (2) é (supostamente) a expansão do predicativo em (1). Daí você se perguntou: será mesmo que não existem orações introduzidas por pronome relativo que funcionem como predicativo?

Como disse, acho boa a pergunta. Mas acho também que o seu raciocínio inclui um passo ilícito. A substituição de (1) por (2) é incorreta. Para expandir corretamente o _predicativo_ (que consiste no adjetivo 'desconfiados') será preciso encontrar, não uma oração adjetiva, mas uma oração *adverbial.* Por exemplo:

(3) Os jovens, *por* estarem desconfiados, foram, porém, às suas ideias.​
Em (3), o pronome relativo sumiu. A impressão de anomalia evaporou-se.

Quer um argumento? Considere as diferentes possibilidades de posicionar as palavras. Se o predicativo for jogado pro fim da frase, não será mais possível sequer substituí-lo pela oração adjetiva. Mas pela adverbial sim. Compare:

(1') Os jovens foram às suas ideias desconfiados.​(3') Os jovens foram às suas ideias por estarem desconfiados.​(2') * Os jovens foram às suas ideias, que estavam desconfiados.​
A construção (2') é mal formada, o que prova que a (2) mais acima, embora bem formada, não equivale a (1), o exemplo inicial. Ponha agora o predicativo no começo da frase; vamos esbarrar no mesmo resultado. 'Desconfiados, os jovens foram...' _O predicativo pode deslocar-se quase que livremente na frase, dum jeito que uma oração com pronome relativo não pode._

Conclusão: uma oração adjetiva explicativa não exerce a função de predicativo.

À guisa de esclarecimento, para que fosse possível substituir um adjetivo por uma oração adjetiva, seria preciso partir de algo como (4) em vez de (1):

(4) Os jovens desconfiados foram, porém, às suas ideias.​
Repare que a ausência de pausa (vírgulas) em (4) faz toda a diferença. O adjetivo, que antes era um predicativo, torna-se adjunto adnominal. Agora sim. Partindo de (4), chegamos a (5) ou (6):
​(5) Os jovens que estavam desconfiados foram, porém, às suas ideias.​(6) Os jovens, que estavam desconfiados, foram, porém, às suas ideias.​
Uma é restritiva; a outra, explicativa. Ambas são adjuntos adnominais. Não se trata de predicativo. Normalidade restaurada. Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> A substituição de (1) por (2) é incorreta. Para expandir corretamente o _predicativo_ (que consiste no adjetivo 'desconfiados') será preciso encontrar, não uma oração adjetiva, mas uma oração *adverbial.*


Não entendi por que razão fizeste a correspondência de predicativo>adjunto adverbial. Bechara alerta que orações adjetivas ou predicativo podem trazer a ideia de circunstância em relação à sua principal. A propósito avisei-te o contexto a circunstância é de* concessão.: *

> Os jovens, (embora) (estivessem) desconfiados, foram porém às suas ideias. (Volto a dizer os jovens foram persuadidos por ideias de alguém). 

Como disse anteriormente sobre o predicativo circunstancial mencionado por autores (outros falam sobre aposto circunstancial (Bechara), outros ainda dizem ser uma oração adverbial de verbo elíptico (como tu)). Particularmente, acho o termo "predicativo circunstancial" mais satisfatório, poderia ter usado um simples advérbio na construção de (1):

> Os jovens, desconfiadamente, foram, porém, às ideias dele.

Bom, só queria ilustrar que me parece ser mais satisfatório a nomenclatura de "PC". O sentido muda ao usar advérbio, já que não mais é um atributo aos jovens. Também, pra mim, nesta última construção perde um pouco a ideia de concessão, conflitante, pelo fato de a desconfiança ser apresentada junto ao verbo, ou seja, a desconfiança dos jovens está presente ao mesmo tempo que já estão confiando, perdendo, assim, a ideia conflitante do "porém" tornando-o até inválido nessa construção. Que acha das implicações semânticas desta construção? Acha que o advérbio ainda traz ideia de estado?


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Quer um argumento? Considere as diferentes possibilidades de posicionar as palavras. Se o predicativo for jogado pro fim da frase, não será mais possível sequer substituí-lo pela oração adjetiva. Mas pela adverbial sim. Compare:
> 
> (1') Os jovens foram às suas ideias desconfiados.​(3') Os jovens foram às suas ideias por estarem desconfiados.​(2') * Os jovens foram às suas ideias, que estavam desconfiados.​
> A construção (2') é mal formada, o que prova que a (2) mais acima, embora bem formada, não equivale a (1), o exemplo inicial. Ponha agora o predicativo no começo da frase; vamos esbarrar no mesmo resultado. 'Desconfiados, os jovens foram...' _O predicativo pode deslocar-se quase que livremente na frase, dum jeito que uma oração com pronome relativo não pode._


Talvez o problema tenha sido mesmo buscar uma correspondência, com o tal predicativo circunstancial, essa construção tem de fato um caráter muito dispensável, como se o contexto já tivesse explicitado a desconfiança por parte dos jovens. Ainda sim a nomenclatura me é falha, pois o "que" subordina uma oração à outra, "Jovens" é sujeito da oração principal, a oração remete a um estado dos jovens, bingo! Predicativo.



machadinho said:


> (4) Os jovens desconfiados foram, porém, às suas ideias.​
> Repare que a ausência de pausa (vírgulas) em (4) faz toda a diferença. O adjetivo, que antes era um predicativo, torna-se adjunto adnominal. Agora sim. Partindo de (4), chegamos a (5) ou (6):
> ​(5) Os jovens que estavam desconfiados foram, porém, às suas ideias.​(6) Os jovens, que estavam desconfiados, foram, porém, às suas ideias.​
> Uma é restritiva; a outra, explicativa. Ambas são adjuntos adnominais. Não se trata de predicativo. Normalidade restaurada. Espero ter ajudado.


Esta correspondência, pelo que sei, está incorreta. Aí os jovens não apresentam estado algum, simplesmente *são *desconfiados.:

> Os jovens que são desconfiados foram, porém, às ideias dele.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> A propósito avisei-te o contexto a circunstância é de* concessão.: *


Causal ou concessiva? Tanto faz, contanto que seja uma oração adverbial, não uma adjetiva.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Como disse anteriormente sobre o predicativo circunstancial mencionado por autores (outros falam sobre aposto circunstancial (Bechara), outros ainda dizem ser uma oração adverbial de verbo elíptico (como tu)). Particularmente, acho o termo "predicativo circunstancial" mais satisfatório, poderia ter usado um simples advérbio na construção de (1): Os jovens, desconfiadamente, foram, porém, às ideias dele. Bom, só queria ilustrar que me parece ser mais satisfatório a nomenclatura de "PC".


Chame do que quiser. Nomenclatura é questão menor. Qualquer coisa que remeta à ideia de _circunstância _tá valendo.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> O sentido muda ao usar advérbio, já que não mais é um atributo aos jovens. [...] Que acha das implicações semânticas desta construção? Acha que o advérbio ainda traz ideia de estado?


Acho que você está confundindo jovens e 'jovens'. Jovens são seres humanos. 'Jovens' é uma palavra. Estar desconfiado é um atributo dos jovens, não de 'jovens'. Por sua vez, a palavra 'desconfiados' não se liga à palavra 'jovens'; ela se liga à oração principal, por subordinação sintática. Embora o fato de estarem desconfiados seja indiscutivelmente um atributo dos jovens, 'desconfiados' não determina 'jovens' na oração principal.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Ainda sim a nomenclatura me é falha, pois o "que" subordina uma oração à outra, "Jovens" é sujeito da oração principal, a oração remete a um estado dos jovens, bingo! Predicativo.


Não. A oração subordinada remete à circunstância da principal, não ao estado dos jovens. É a mesma confusão a que fiz menção logo acima.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Esta correspondência, pelo que sei, está incorreta. Aí os jovens não apresentam estado algum, simplesmente *são *desconfiados.:


Isso. Essa correspondência (em termos de oração adjetiva) seria inadequada como expansão do predicativo. Empregar o pronome relativo 'que' deturpa a estrutura sintática do período. Foi isso que eu tentei mostrar ontem.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Acho que você está confundindo jovens e 'jovens'. Jovens são seres humanos. 'Jovens' é uma palavra. Estar desconfiado é um atributo dos jovens, não de 'jovens'. Por sua vez, a palavra 'desconfiados' não se liga à palavra 'jovens'; ela se liga à oração principal, por subordinação sintática. Embora o fato de estarem desconfiados seja indiscutivelmente um atributo dos jovens, 'desconfiados' não determina 'jovens' na oração principal.


Não entendi direito que quiseste dizer. Então, se puder, tentes escrever com outras palavras..



machadinho said:


> Não. A oração subordinada remete à circunstância da principal, não ao estado dos jovens. É a mesma confusão a que fiz menção logo acima.


Isto não é coisa das subordinadas adverbiais, não? A circunstância na qual a oração principal se passa. As adjetivas acho sim estão ligadas a um termo da oração principal não propriamente a oração, como um todo, de modo que remeta circunstância ao núcleo verbal dela.

pra mim uma oração adjetiva explicativa seria isso: 

(1) o homem, mortal, age às vezes como imortal. (adjetivo explicativo)
(2) o homem, que é mortal, age às vezes como imortal. (OAE)


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Não entendi direito que quiseste dizer. Então, se puder, tentes escrever com outras palavras..


Não há relação sintática entre 'jovens' e 'desconfiados' no seu exemplo, pois essas palavras estão encapsuladas em orações distintas. Haveria relação sintática entre elas só numa leitura em termos de predicado verbo-nominal. Não sei se você concorda comigo, mas acho que uma leitura em termos de predicado verbo-nominal fica meio estranha, ainda mais tendo você salientado que ali se exprime a ideia de concessão.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Isto não é coisa das subordinadas adverbiais, não? A circunstância na qual a oração principal se passa. As adjetivas acho sim estão ligadas a um termo da oração principal não propriamente a oração, como um todo, de modo que remeta circunstância ao núcleo verbal dela.


Foi isso o que eu quis dizer. Estamos falando basicamente a mesma coisa. Só me provoca certo estranhamento essa história de oração adjetiva remetendo uma "circunstância" ao núcleo verbal da principal. Não será confusão, hein? Lendo assim, é como se você estivesse tratando um adjunto adnominal como adjunto adverbial.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> pra mim uma oração adjetiva explicativa seria isso:
> 
> (1) o homem, mortal, age às vezes como imortal. (adjetivo explicativo)
> (2) o homem, que é mortal, age às vezes como imortal. (OAE)


Sim, em (2) temos uma OAE, mas em (1) temos uma oração adverbial. Em (2), a oração está inteirinha (pronome relativo + verbo de ligação + predicativo). Em (1), diferentemente, só o predicativo aparece. A conjunção, o sujeito e o verbo de ligação foram todos suprimidos. Se ela estivesse inteira, essa oração adverbial poderia ser, por exemplo: "apesar de o homem ser mortal". Ah, quer saber? Tanto faz a classificação. O importante é perceber que (1) e (2) não dizem exatamente a mesma coisa.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Não há relação sintática entre 'jovens' e 'desconfiados' no seu exemplo, pois essas palavras estão encapsuladas em orações distintas. Haveria relação sintática entre elas só numa leitura em termos de predicado verbo-nominal. Não sei se você concorda comigo, mas acho que uma leitura em termos de predicado verbo-nominal fica meio estranha, ainda mais tendo você salientado que ali se exprime a ideia de concessão.


Tu achas que em: "Os jovens, que estavam desconfiados, .." o 'que' exerce função sintática de sujeito e com ele se relaciona o predicativo 'desconfiados', seria isso? Assim sendo o predicativo 'desconfiados' não tem vínculo com 'jovens' na oração principal!? Mas acho que, se não houvesse, poderíamos dizer que seria uma mera oração intercalada, a qual nem sequer exerceria função sintática na principal, Embora em sua linha de raciocínio, se a tenha entendido, exerceria função de adjunto adnominal da principal. O que torno a dizer orações cujas atribuições são para orações são as adverbiais; as adjetivas modificam termos de outras orações. Só acho que estás a defender um ponto de vista geral, e não pensando no particular, o que é o caso. No geral, também acho que as adjetivas exerçam função de adjunto adnominal, mas de um termo de outra oração, sendo passível de substituição, algumas vezes, por um adjetivo simples.:

> Os jovens que se dedicam ao estudo aprendem mais.
> Os jovens dedicados ao estudo aprendem mais.
> Os jovens que são dedicados ao estudo aprendem mais. (Nesta variante haveria o impasse, contudo o adjetivo participial não representa um estado, mas algo inerente aos jovens, e a continuação da oração principal 'aprendem mais' é uma declaração restrita aos dedicados. Então não consigo ver a oração adjetiva exercendo função na oração principal, mas tão somente no termo ao qual a restrição é atribuída).
> Os jovens, que estavam mais dedicados, aprenderam mais. (Com algumas modificações chegamos a isso. Aqui há o problema, se como dizes a oração adjetiva exerce função na oração principal, não faria sentido ela se deslocar mais livremente? Mas não ela só pode estar ligada ao termo ao qual se restringe ou ao qual se dá um atribuição. Consequentemente, exprimem a ideia de causa em relação à principal).


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Foi isso o que eu quis dizer. Estamos falando basicamente a mesma coisa. Só me provoca certo estranhamento essa história de oração adjetiva remetendo uma "circunstância" ao núcleo verbal da principal. Não será confusão, hein? Lendo assim, é como se você estivesse tratando um adjunto adnominal como adjunto adverbial.


Acontece que mesmo os adjuntos adnominais trazem circunstâncias, sejam oracionais ou não.:
Casa de tijolos (matéria); xícara de café (finalidade) ou (conteúdo), assim vai..
Quando digo que as adverbiais modificam núcleo verbal de sua principal por que o é, ora:
Irei, quando for possível. (oração introduzida por 'quando' modifica o núcleo verbal da principal 'irei').



machadinho said:


> Sim, em (2) temos uma OAE, mas em (1) temos uma oração adverbial. Em (2), a oração está inteirinha (pronome relativo + verbo de ligação + predicativo). Em (1), diferentemente, só o predicativo aparece. A conjunção, o sujeito e o verbo de ligação foram todos suprimidos. Se ela estivesse inteira, essa oração adverbial poderia ser, por exemplo: "apesar de o homem ser mortal". Ah, quer saber? Tanto faz a classificação. O importante é perceber que (1) e (2) não dizem exatamente a mesma coisa.


Só gostaria de saber se meu raciocínio tem fundamento mesmo, para tentar contestar tal classificação, no final tanto faz mesmo essas classificações.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Tu achas que em: "Os jovens, que estavam desconfiados, .." o 'que' exerce função sintática de sujeito e com ele se relaciona o predicativo 'desconfiados', seria isso? Assim sendo o predicativo 'desconfiados' não tem vínculo com 'jovens' na oração principal!?


Tem vínculo, graças ao pronome relativo na adjetiva. O que não tem vínculo é o sujeito da principal com o predicativo da subordinada _adverbial._ A subordinada adverbial tem o seu próprio sujeito.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Quando digo que as adverbiais modificam núcleo verbal de sua principal por que o é, ora:
> Irei, quando for possível. (oração introduzida por 'quando' modifica o núcleo verbal da principal 'irei').


Concordo plenamente, mas antes você tinha dito que as _adjetivas_ modificam o núcleo verbal da principal. Deve ter sido erro de digitação. 


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Só gostaria de saber se meu raciocínio tem fundamento mesmo, para tentar contestar tal classificação, no final tanto faz mesmo essas classificações.


Na pergunta inicial, você parecia querer forçar uma oração adverbial contendo um predicativo a fazer o papel de oração adjetiva, para logo em seguida poder sugerir que as orações adjetivas podem funcionar como predicativo. É um equívoco, a meu ver. Tentei explicar o meu ponto de vista dentro das minhas limitações. Não compete a mim determinar se tem fundamento ou não.


----------

